# Paranormal Activty



## ZXIIIT (Oct 12, 2009)

Heard a lot of things about this movie, and decided to check it out today, all I can say is "WOW". 
It's shot in that "first person/amateur camera" style, which makes it even more eerie and definitely be prepared to go for a ride. 
I am not easily scared at movies (or jumpy) but this had my heart beating through my chest at certain parts as it brought flashbacks of my childhood fears. 
It's safe to say that this is the Blair Witch Project of this era.


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 12, 2009)

I hadn't even heard about this movie until two days ago, when my friend saw it. He said pretty much the same thing as you...that he is almost NEVER scared or made to jump by movies but this one actually got him a good number of times and that it was really cool that it was shot in the first person view. Based on this and the fact that I actually haven't heard a bad thing about it yet, I've gotta go give it a chance, and I'll probably have a fair amount of startles/popcorn spillage too!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, it's a good ride, this movie gave me the chills, which is deeply missed in theaters today.


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 12, 2009)

It really is sad that that doesn't occur more often these days! But I can't even remember the last time a movie PREVIEW actually creeped me the fuck out and made a little chill run down my spine like this one has..so I can't imagine this movie being bad by any means.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone else seen this? I've been strongly thinking about going to see it..


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw it the day it came out, went way out of my way to get to the only theater that was showing it, and I loved it. It's one of those things that the theater ruins for you but it's funny anyway  we had people screaming "YO HE SUCKIN' ON HER TOOOOOES" when the sheets flew up during the night.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 12, 2009)

I love Paranormal thype of activity related stuff, cant wait to watch that movie


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 12, 2009)

they should've named the movie that.

"This fall... in a theater near you... experience the horror of PARANORMAL TYPE OF ACTIVITY RELATED STUFF"


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 12, 2009)

my room is getting cold.......

 it smells bad....

damn  I just farted and the window is open... 

I thought it was a ghost...


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw DAAAAMN Huf you a zombie or somethin!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 12, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Aw DAAAAMN Huf you a zombie or somethin!


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> we had people screaming "YO HE SUCKIN' ON HER TOOOOOES" when the sheets flew up during the night.



You need to move out of Baltimore.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 12, 2009)

I keep hearing that the only time the movie picks up pace and actually does anything is within the last few minutes of the movie. And given the state of modern horror movies, I'm not really sure I want to drive all the way out to the only theatre around here that has it just for that.


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 12, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I keep hearing that the only time the movie picks up pace and actually does anything is within the last few minutes of the movie. And given the state of modern horror movies, I'm not really sure I want to drive all the way out to the only theatre around here that has it just for that.




Dont. I have a better idea.. Wait til it's out on DVD, rent it. Then watch it around 3:00 in the morning with all the lights off in your place, when you are all alone. And then have fun trying to go to sleep. 

At least you'll be sure to not have the movie ruined for you by people in the theater yelling out stupid fucking shit!


----------



## orb451 (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^^I can second that. Wait till it shows up on DVD and watch it alone. I saw it last night in a packed theatre and the experience wasn't too bad all things considered (no hoodlums screaming @ the screen). But definitely would have been better alone or with a small group of people.

As for the movie itself, I thought it was well done, to me it was more creepy than scary though. The last few moments (hopefully without spoiling anything) were definitely the money shot and had the whole theatre jumping out of their seats, one girl actually ran out of the theatre as soon as that happened... but maybe she just had to take a piss.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 13, 2009)

orb451 said:


> The last few moments (hopefully without spoiling anything) were definitely the money shot and had the whole theatre jumping out of their seats,



Yeah that's true, but for me, the buildup of the whole movie makes the last scenes worth it, 
Good build up + well done movie = yay


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 13, 2009)

i really wanna see it, but i also really don´t. i love the idea of a good horror movie, but i hate the "being scared" part. but without any scares, a horror movie would just be a crap movie... i´m just not a horror kinda guy really, but i love thrillers


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> And then have fun trying to go to sleep.



I have a feeling whatever is in that movie actually has nightmares about Drakkar... not the other way around.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 13, 2009)

I have heard some pretty good things about this movie. I think I will definitely check it out.


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 24, 2009)

It was an alright movie. The good parts occurred during the witching hour, and the end was definitely pretty creepy. I like the way the director did this movie, as it _could_ be plausible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 26, 2009)

This movie hits our theaters a month tomorrow, can't wait to see it!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 26, 2009)

I just wish they would have fuckin made it a bit longer and then gone into an exorcist type thing! I'm sick of movies just ending! BAH!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Oct 28, 2009)

******Spoilers*******BEWARE***********








I really thought the ending was over the top and didn't fit the movie. If they would have cut it right after the dude gets thrown into the camera and you see the girl at the door, I think it would have been better. When she looks at the camera and her face morphs, that was cheesy. The whole movie had the realizstic blair witch vibe, then the end looked like something out of the grudge.

Plus, you see the part where the dude is thrown at the camera in the preview. So when it doesn't happen the whole movie, the end is pretty damn predictable. Very cool movie, until the end kinda ruined it.




********SPOILERS OVER*******




Don't see it on a Friday night. I wanted to pimp slap every dumb highschool kid in there.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 28, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> ******Spoilers*******BEWARE***********
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely, man!  look up the alternate ending on youtube. It's basically just he goes downstairs, she kills him, then just comes upstairs and stands by the bed covered in blood with the knife rocking back and forth for hours and hours until the police show up, then she lunges at them and they shoot her. All my lame-ass facebook friends thought the theatrical ending was better but the alternate one is much more psychological and chilling IMO.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Oct 28, 2009)

Took a while to find because Paramount yoiked a bunch of them. I definitely like it better though, fits the movie more IMO.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 28, 2009)

The alternate ending was much better. The theatrical ending was kind of stupid, IMO.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Oct 28, 2009)

They only put the ending they did on it to make it mainstream enough. Dumb it down so people get what happened.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 28, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> They only put the ending they did on it to make it mainstream enough. Dumb it down so people get what happened.



I read an interview with the director, and I'm pretty sure he said that the ending used in the theatrical version was Spielberg's suggestion. Go figure.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm really getting sick of trailers showing the ending, It's to the point where I know how a movie is going to end going into it, if they don't show the ending they show the big boss charachter and its really starting to piss me off! Just show trailers like they use to be! I'd be happy with that!


C


----------



## MFB (Nov 1, 2009)

Watched this last night and the only real thing that bugged me :



Spoiler



Was Kate's completely inability to fight Micha's wish to not call the demonologist guy. She always said "if it gets worse, I'm calling him" - Micha calls the demon out and it gets worse but she kept not calling and letting Micah do shit! It was like "CMON YOU STUPID BITCH CALL HIM!"

Best part through the entire movie : Dr. Whateverhisfaggynamewas shows up and after immediately enters the home, says "I can't help you right now" and just peaces out 



Aside from that it was pretty good, I also got the version with the alternate ending the DarkKnight mentioned and it made it 1000x times better


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 25, 2009)

Just got back from seeing this.
Holy shit.
That is all.


----------



## testament19 (Nov 25, 2009)

This movie scared the shit out of my girlfriend! Totally freaked her out and not going to lie, shit was creepy as hell. Subtle special effects, til the end, made it feel "real-esque." Good movie!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 25, 2009)

I just came back from the cinema...and I dunno... for some people it worked (screaming and jumping people) for others it didn't. I think I belong to the second group. It was cool and the concept was well done but I wasn't scared or anything. Thrilling at some times but all in all not very scray IMHO 
My friends found the movie to be hilarious because of the "bad effects" (the guy just had about 15 000 dollar, he did a freakin' great job imho!!). I think Micah was just too funny, even after knowing that there's a real demon he wasn't really afraid and still continued to tell funny comments.
I guess it's like Blair witch project... It scared me like hell while some of miy friends thouhght it was boring 
But after all it's a well-done movie with a cool concept, so give it a shot!


----------



## Demeyes (Nov 25, 2009)

I thought it was a decent enough film, well worth watching. At times there was a tense atmosphere which is what that kind of film really needs. For the money I think they did an amazing job.
As for the ending, I thought it kind of let the movie down a bit but they had to end it somehow. The alternate ending is better in my opinion but still not great.


----------



## MFB (Nov 25, 2009)

I really enjoyed it. I got to watch it alone, on Halloween around 9 o'clock with my house in total darkness and it did a VERY good job of getting to me. I was a bit weirded out for a few days but it's since passed.

Still, for how pretty basic it was - a solid job



Spoiler



Best part was the Demonologist who came back for the 2nd visit and then just left saying "I can't help you"



Edit : forgot I already posted in here


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 25, 2009)

Sucked. Hard.

I haven't seen the alternate ending, but reading from what you guys put, that would of at least made the movie end on a high note. Instead, they go for the dumbest and most hollywood ending.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 28, 2009)

Just got back from seeing it. I found the whole movie a snorefest apart from the end which shit me up! For those 5 seconds I was more scared than I've ever been! 

That's the point of going to see a horror film though 

My girlfriend told me about the alternative ending, it sounds pretty lame so I'm glad I saw the one I did.

Agree with points said before, the end was very Hollywood, but it scared the crap out of me so I guess it did it's job


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 29, 2009)

Heard mixed reviews about this film. May have to get some peeps down and see it. I've missed so many films this year.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry for bringing this thread back from the dead but I was wondering if you guys had some favourite Demon/exorcism/ghost horror movies that are in the same vein as Paranormal Activity.


----------

